# Active/ inactive members



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2014)

Very bored today, too tired from a weekend's work to think about golfing so I was idly looking through the member's list. There are approximately 17,000 members, of whom only around 1,600 have posted more than 20 times. Loads have registered and never posted, including maninblack, the name I wanted to use, who registered in 2007 and has never posted!

The all time record poster is HomerJSimpson, with over 37,000 posts, well ahead of murphthemog, with less than half that. If you estimate that thinking about & writing the average length post takes 5 minutes Homer has spent over 4 months of his life writing posts! Don't dare calculate how long I've spent per week in my short forum career but I'm semi retired, I need something to do when I've finished the hoovering.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 25, 2014)

The majority of traffic comes from quite a small number of posters.  Sadly.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 25, 2014)

I used to be on here all the time, until I took a 4-iron to the knee.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The all time record poster is HomerJSimpson, with over 37,000 posts, well ahead of murphthemog, with less than half that. If you estimate that thinking about & *writing the average length post takes 5 minutes* Homer has spent over 4 months of his life writing posts!
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being overly generous there!


----------



## rosecott (Aug 25, 2014)

Quality (and brevity) before quantity.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 25, 2014)

What with his blog and posts on here. Surprised he has time to play. Do you think it has something to do  with new golf thinking and aim point. Or whatever there called.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Quality (and brevity) before quantity.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the quality feel the width. There's a golden oldie.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2014)

You have to think how man set up to spam a business venture, when it's shot down they flee the scene.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 25, 2014)

It doesn't take Homer 5 minutes to type "Go and see your local pro" 10 times a day


----------



## RGDave (Aug 25, 2014)

There are forums which tells how long in total a member has been online/logged on. I shall go and check on another (non-golf) one and come back.

...

it says "1 Week, 2 Days, 5 Hours"...

Quite a long time then, except about 1 week of that is just having the window open.  

Some forums also tell you likes received and given. We should have a "like" button.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It doesn't take Homer 5 minutes to type "Go and see your local pro" 10 times a day 

Click to expand...

Nine times out of ten this is the right answer. I laugh at the posts where someone gives a sketchy description of their swing and current fault, with no accompanying video and receives boatloads of helpful advice.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 25, 2014)

Lol. Not the only one to get bored and starting doing strange calculations with forum stats. 

If homer were to stop now at 37,381 posts it would take me about 34.9 years to reach his post count. 

37,381 - 3,213 = 34,168 

divided by my current posts per day 2.68 = 12,749.25/365.25 (0.25 for the leap year) = 34.90 years!!!


----------



## RGDave (Aug 25, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			If Homer were to stop now at 37,381 posts it would take me about 34.9 years to reach his post count. 

37,381 - 3,213 = 34,168 

divided by my current posts per day 2.68 = 12,749.25/365.25 (0.25 for the leap year) = 34.90 years!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I feel... um... um...

My life is 0.003% closer to being complete.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 25, 2014)

RGDave said:



			Thanks for that. I feel... um... um...

My life is 0.003% closer to being complete. 

Click to expand...

Yup, it's up there with knowing the Pressure produced when penguins pooh. The devil does make work for idle hands. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...Ig-Nobel-award-winners-for-silly-science.html


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Very bored today, too tired from a weekend's work to think about golfing so I was idly looking through the member's list. There are approximately 17,000 members, of whom only around 1,600 have posted more than 20 times. Loads have registered and never posted, including maninblack, the name I wanted to use, who registered in 2007 and has never posted!

The all time record poster is HomerJSimpson, with over 37,000 posts, well ahead of murphthemog, with less than half that. If you estimate that thinking about & writing the average length post takes 5 minutes Homer has spent over 4 months of his life writing posts! Don't dare calculate how long I've spent per week in my short forum career but I'm semi retired, I need something to do when I've finished the hoovering.
		
Click to expand...

I remember having this problem when i was signing up , there is probably a way of deleting inactive members but is it really needed ? 
i think when you find the forum first you use it a good bit as its all new to you , then as you are a while on here some threads you wont even bother reading ,

 i know why some of the longer serving members have drifted away and sometimes i feel the same and have gone  from having to check it every day to a less frequent user .. 

Its still the best forum around and we are so lucky to have the guys & gals at GM behind it , we are spoiled with offers & chances its a pity not everyone can always see that


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 25, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I remember having this problem when i was signing up , there is probably a way of deleting inactive members but is it really needed ? 
i think when you find the forum first you use it a good bit as its all new to you , then as you are a while on here some threads you wont even bother reading ,

 i know why some of the longer serving members have drifted away and sometimes i feel the same and have gone  from having to check it every day to a less frequent user .. 

Its still the best forum around and we are so lucky to have the guys & gals at GM behind it , we are spoiled with offers & chances its a pity not everyone can always see that
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it would be beneficial to remove inactive users.  Can you see the sales pitch. 

Hey Mr Advertiser. We have 17,000 registered user plus a load of lurkers vs we have 1,600 active participants.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 25, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't think it would be beneficial to remove inactive users.  Can you see the sales pitch. 

Hey Mr Advertiser. We have 17,000 registered user plus a load of lurkers vs we have 1,600 active participants.
		
Click to expand...

Very True Bob , never looked at it that way to be honest


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Aug 25, 2014)

I also think if you sign up to be a member of any forum you have to do at least 1 post or after 4 weeks you are de registered,


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 25, 2014)

Any advertiser that works based on just registered users alone is a huge failure at their job.


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The majority of traffic comes from quite a small number of posters.  Sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Which is true, and if you look in more depth the majority of thread starters is very low in comparison to posters. I really noticed this on another smaller golf forum where more members were thread responders than starters.


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Any advertiser that works based on just registered users alone is a huge failure at their job.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, page loads/visits is the key here.


----------



## JCW (Aug 25, 2014)

Its raining today so on here , time for dinner now


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 25, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Which is true, and if you look in more depth the majority of thread starters is very low in comparison to posters. I really noticed this on another smaller golf forum where more members were thread responders than starters.
		
Click to expand...

Very true and there's 
one who has started two threads this week and then tried to belittle the person who's posted most on the forum - any guesses who - i've been in twice this week and am baffled about how a retired gent has a problem with a regular poster to the extent that he has to have a dig,


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Very true and there's 
one who has started two threads this week and then tried to belittle the person who's posted most on the forum - any guesses who - i've been in twice this week and am baffled about how a retired gent has a problem with a regular poster to the extent that he has to have a dig,
		
Click to expand...

Me ???


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Me ???
		
Click to expand...

No, me. I've explained by PM. Don't want more bother!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 25, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Very true and there's 
one who has started two threads this week and then tried to belittle the person who's posted most on the forum - any guesses who - i've been in twice this week and am baffled about how a retired gent has a problem with a regular poster to the extent that he has to have a dig,
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2014)

Seems to be quite a common thing these days that people post pointless threads or ask questions that they can find the answer themselves with a 10 second google search.

I'm all in favour of helping people out but I do lose patience when they are either lazy or gormless.


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Seems to be quite a common thing these days that people post pointless threads or ask questions that they can find the answer themselves with a 10 second google search.

I'm all in favour of helping people out but I do lose patience when they are either lazy or gormless.
		
Click to expand...

 Some people start frivolous threads that have no place on a serious golf forum.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Some people start frivolous threads that have no place on a serious golf forum.

Click to expand...

Custom fitting of ALL golf equipment is not frivolous


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Seems to be quite a common thing these days that people post pointless threads or ask questions that they can find the answer themselves with a 10 second google search.

I'm all in favour of helping people out but I do lose patience when they are either lazy or gormless.
		
Click to expand...

So what you are saying is - i shouldnt really start a thread asking what are the best socks to buy


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what you are saying is - i shouldnt really start a thread asking what are the best socks to buy 

Click to expand...

 The ones with the little bobbles on the back would look good Phil.:thup:


----------



## DaveM (Aug 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			PM sent
		
Click to expand...

Ups-a-daisy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what you are saying is - i shouldnt really start a thread asking what are the best socks to buy 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Phil, I've done a google search for you  :thup:

http://www.which.co.uk/home-and-garden/leisure/guides/how-to-buy-the-best-walking-socks/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

richart said:



			The ones with the little bobbles on the back would look good Phil.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

But what colour ? Pink or Blue


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Don't worry Phil, I've done a google search for you  :thup:

http://www.which.co.uk/home-and-garden/leisure/guides/how-to-buy-the-best-walking-socks/



Click to expand...


Boom !!! What a hero


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But what colour ? Pink or Blue
		
Click to expand...

 Smiffy favours pink, but perhaps red for you ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Smiffy favours pink, but perhaps red for you ?
		
Click to expand...

Credit card is about to be bashed !!

Buying them especially for the 17th !


----------



## JustOne (Aug 25, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The all time record poster is HomerJSimpson, with over 37,000 posts, well ahead of murphthemog, with less than half that.
		
Click to expand...

Just bumping mine up by another *1*


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 25, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Just bumping mine up by another *1*






Click to expand...

Welcome to the  Forum.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 26, 2014)

^
^
Ta.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a serious thread about active / inactive members! Please start a new sock fitting thread if you wish to be frivolous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2014)

Not posted for several hours and deeloping a nervous twitch


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not posted for several hours and *deeloping* a nervous twitch
		
Click to expand...

I can see that!
It's obviosly preventing you from using a keyboard with any degree of accuracy .


*Slime*.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			This is a serious thread about active / inactive members! Please start a new sock fitting thread if you wish to be frivolous.
		
Click to expand...

I would assume that GolfMonthly can send out spam.... Oops, I mean important emails with promotional material in them... to an awful lot of email addresses, even if those people never post.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2014)

HomerJSimpson;113103 "deeloping" [/QUOTE said:
			
		


			No spell checker on your input device, or is this a word I'm not familiar with?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			No spell checker on your input device, or is this a word I'm not familiar with?
		
Click to expand...

I assumed that he missed out a "-", and he meant to write de-eloping. As in, he was previously eloping, but was stopping that process and backtracking.

I'm not sure why he mentioned it, but it could explain why he didn't post for a few hours, and had a nervouse twitch.

Or of course he meant developing, but clearly that was too obvious for you


----------



## dufferman (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been a member since July 2012, with odd months away from the forum when things get a bit heated. I do often see some of the worse possible thread topics being started - including this weekends 'Towels and Stand Bags' thread asking for advice on how to attach a towel to a bag? Jesus, is it that tough?

Saying that, I've always been in the mentality of if you don't like it, don't post in it. People who post on a thread just to tell everyone they thin the OP is stupid really grinds my gears.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			No spell checker on your input device, or is this a word I'm not familiar with?
		
Click to expand...

This is a serious thread about socks, please start another thread about spelling if you want to be frivolous.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what you are saying is - i shouldnt really start a thread asking what are the best socks to buy 

Click to expand...

Speaking of socks, I invested in a quite expensive pair of waterproof socks and they're brilliant. Playing on a very wet course a while ago I stepped into the rough & the water came right over the tops of my shoes. I felt a cold inrush of water but, after a few minutes my feet had warmed the water to body temperature & I felt completely comfortable for the rest of the round. Mind you, they don't do them in pink.

Damn, I've just hijacked my own thread!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 26, 2014)

RGDave said:



			There are forums which tells how long in total a member has been online/logged on. I shall go and check on another (non-golf) one and come back.

...

it says "1 Week, 2 Days, 5 Hours"...

Quite a long time then, except about 1 week of that is just having the window open.  

Some forums also tell you likes received and given. We should have a "like" button.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Speaking of socks, I invested in a quite expensive pair of waterproof socks and they're brilliant. Playing on a very wet course a while ago I stepped into the rough & the water came right over the tops of my shoes. I felt a cold inrush of water but, after a few minutes my feet had warmed the water to body temperature & I felt completely comfortable for the rest of the round. Mind you, they don't do them in pink.

Damn, I've just hijacked my own thread!
		
Click to expand...

Yip you should put a sock in it, black ones of course "MANINBLACKSOCKS" :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip you should put a sock in it, black ones of course "MANINBLACKS*U*CKS" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Corrected that for you.
		
Click to expand...


You're too kind!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Speaking of socks, I invested in a quite expensive pair of waterproof socks and they're brilliant. Playing on a very wet course a while ago I stepped into the rough & the water came right over the tops of my shoes. I felt a cold inrush of water but, after a few minutes my feet had warmed the water to body temperature & I felt completely comfortable for the rest of the round. Mind you, they don't do them in pink.

Damn, I've just hijacked my own thread!
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad someone started a thread about socks!

I bought a pair of Sealskinz waterproof socks last year and the are the dogs danglies. 

When is someone going to start an active/inactive member thread by the way?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm glad someone started a thread about socks!

I bought a pair of Sealskinz waterproof socks last year and the are the dogs danglies. 

When is someone going to start an active/inactive member thread by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Dog's danglies indeed! Like having a wet suit on each foot.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Dog's danglies indeed! Like having a wet suit on each foot.
		
Click to expand...

......... But a dry wet suit nevertheless!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Corrected that for you.
		
Click to expand...

Now now Rosie don't be naughty, play nice.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 27, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I'm glad someone started a thread about socks!

I bought a pair of Sealskinz waterproof socks last year and the are the dogs danglies. 

When is someone going to start an active/inactive member thread by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Have a pair myself. Use them when beach fishing. Not bothered if the sea goes over my boots my feet stay dry.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Speaking of socks, I invested in a quite expensive pair of waterproof socks and they're brilliant. Playing on a very wet course a while ago I stepped into the rough & the water came right over the tops of my shoes. I felt a cold inrush of water but, after a few minutes my feet had warmed the water to body temperature & I felt completely comfortable for the rest of the round. Mind you, they don't do them in pink.

Damn, I've just hijacked my own thread!
		
Click to expand...

If the socks are waterproof, how do you wash them?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 27, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			If the socks are waterproof, how do you wash them? 

Click to expand...

I've only had them for two years. Don't need washing yet!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I've only had them for two years. Don't need washing yet!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: that's why the're black :rofl:


----------

